# M6 Rebuild



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I bought a pile of watch bits from ebay about a year ago, but due to being made redundant, and starting a new job i've not had time to 'play' . One watch was an Ollech & Wajs M6 Diver.

The watch had its movement, case and bezel and nothing else (I canâ€™t work out what the other bits would have been used for). The case had been dented and scratched by someone trying to remove the bezel, but everything else looked in good condition.

A quick chat to our esteemed host got me the spare parts I needed (Dial, Hands, Crystal). Whilst putting the hands onto the movement disaster struck as I slipped and put the point of my tweezers through the hour hand.

I therefore decided to go for a set of MP hands rather than the originals I had already ruined.

I tried to polish the case, but the damage was quite deep, so out came the bead blaster. I masked the bezel, and a quick blow over gave the case a satin light grey finish. I polished the caseback for a nice contrast.

Hope you like the pictures. I'm off to play with my Seiko 7548 orange diver. (i'll post something on that one soon)

Bill


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Bill.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Look great. Really like the bead-blasted effect.

andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice, I do like the MP hands on that , a bit Rolex 5513ish ( squint)


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

That's a great job, well done









I especially like those hands on it.

Dave


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks cool. well done Bill.

Jase, 5517 I think you mean?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

JonW said:


> Looks cool. well done Bill.
> 
> Jase, 5517 I think you mean?


Maybe he 'squinted' too much. We told him he'd go blind....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

limey said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Looks cool. well done Bill.
> ...


You sent it too late!!! His eyes were a bit gone already and he thought you told him he'd go "BLONDE"!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Seems like your accident turned out ok, those hands look great, much better than the originals. I like the case finish and bezel contrast too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep as a "merc hater" I agree looks much better, though begs the question if you hadn't have slipped with the tweezers would you have tried it?

5517 SBS lokalikey isn't a bad thing at all.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> Looks cool. well done Bill.
> 
> Jase, 5517 I think you mean?


See what sleep deprevation does ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a nice mod Bill agree with others that the hands from the MP go really well


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I had much the same hand mod done to my M5 before Christmas - a little present to myself....










IMHO it's a far more interesting finish than the original handset, but purists would not appreciate the difference in lume colour.

Rob


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Interesting projects. I tried the same with ny M2 but using hands for/from automatic MP. How ever that second hand from automatic was too long. (So the red "wings" hand from manual version seems to be shorter?)

How ever I like a lot of Cougard (newer) model hands so I put those in the M2. Then I regonized that the second hand was too high (the leg is longer) and it took to the chrystal.

Then I just put the original second hand back and there it is.

And just co-insidence but I also put 12 h "gmt" bezel on.

Sorry no pictures. How ever maybe Roy can make some for sale 

JP


----------

